# Hexar Rf ?



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone used or owns one ?

Looking to buy a NONE Leica Rangefinder. Contax G2 interests me but not sure about the plastic viewfinder on the rear .


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Consider the Voigtlanders; I've had several and they are very good indeed. The *R4A* is a jewel.

The optics, IMHO, are on a par with any German lens that I've owned. Which is a few!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Bought a R2 with 6 months guarantee for Â£18.00

stuck a 40 f2 leica on it (have to make my own frame lines as i look through the finder

bought a nice soft shutter button

nice camera

might buy a 4 later


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

LJD said:


> Bought a R2 with 6 months guarantee for Â£18.00
> 
> stuck a 40 f2 leica on it (have to make my own frame lines as i look through the finder
> 
> ...


Good deal!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

sorry chris

i meant Â£180.00 for the R2

still a very good deal . Soft shutter button makes the camera much nicer

shame the case bottom is a bit plastic !! but not worth Â£40 for a chinese "Luigi" type case


----------

